

Seek Droid Is Free to Download Today and Tomorrow - shashikant52004
http://www.seekdroid.com/
get it from Amazon App Store<p>http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R1LNGS/
======
michaelcampbell
I'm going to try this since it's free, but to future android developers, make
it easy (or possible) to register on the website; having to register ONLY via
the application is a lot less convenient.

